# Progress Check on Turkey hatch



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

These pictures remind me of a incident that happened a long time ago when I was much more youthful. I was driving down a fire lane at some land I had leased. I was on my way to cut out some shooting lanes. A hen turkey crossed the lane in front of me. Following close behind was 7-8 little turkey polts. I got the bright idea of trying to catch one.
Those little turkeys are much more agile that they look. They can run very fast and can turn on a dime. I couldn't. I quickly gave up.


Darin


----------



## calverttroutman (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking good.


----------

